# 10 tips for getting sponsored in the archery industry



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

If you have ever been to an archery tournament or watched a hunting show on television you have surely noticed that sponsorship plays a big role.Whether it be logos on a tournament archer’s jersey or the closing credits of a television show it’s apparent that without sponsors what they do would not be possible.As a business owner in the archery industry we are always being asked to sponsor both individuals and groups.Something that always strikes me as odd is when I get an email from someone who wants to be sponsored but clearly has no idea what being sponsored means.Many times the email is just a simple “how-do I get sponsored”. With that in mind I have decided to put together a top 10 list of ideas that will shed some light on being sponsored and how it works.

To read the rest visit our blog at www.60xcustomstrings.com/blog/10-tips-for-sponsorship/


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Very good read. Thx 60X.


----------



## Arrow_man (Oct 19, 2014)

Good read, thanks.


----------



## dvrmn (Oct 29, 2015)

made my kids read it lol.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

dvrmn said:


> made my kids read it lol.


Let's hope they strike it big


----------



## Coltongray (Nov 17, 2015)

Good info, thanks.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Coltongray said:


> Good info, thanks.


you're welcome. Thanks for reading


----------

